# Find a lawyer in La Zenia area



## wolf7 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi
Can anyone recommend a lawyer to help with house purchase in La Zenia area?
Thanks
wolf7


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes. Spanish Solutions by Paddys Point. Found them really good and have used their Pedro for a court case. Which he won for us. So far can't fault them and they do everything for you.


----------



## wolf7 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks Tammy dog,

Could you also recommend a bank with low charges in the area only be using to pay direct debits?

thanks 
wolf7


----------



## paddywhack (Jan 26, 2015)

wolf7 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone recommend a lawyer to help with house purchase in La Zenia area?
> Thanks
> wolf7


Hi wolf7,
I can highly recommend Glyn Moran from GPS Javea Estate Agents | Villas, Apartments and Land For Sale in Javea
Glyn is English and fluent in Spanish. He specialises in convenyencing and has been practcising in Spain for over 14 years. I found him extremely helpful when purchasing my Villa. He does cover your area within his business.
Good luck with everything.


----------



## paddywhack (Jan 26, 2015)

wolf7 said:


> Thanks Tammy dog,
> 
> Could you also recommend a bank with low charges in the area only be using to pay direct debits?
> 
> ...


Glyn Moran can attend to this for you also.


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

We use Sabadell. Easy to open..not always the case it took a few visits to several banks even to get an account before residency in this area. But they were easy to open, they do free transfers and changes reasonable. But when we become residents they have a good deal and still not bad now we think?


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Sorry charges.


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

No advertising. Just look up reviews and testimonies for Pedro and Spanish Solutions in La Zenia.. They have so far done us well. We first had dealings with themselves years ago.... And thank goodness. And will always use them. But just check them out...don't want to guide you wrong.


----------

